# versipack



## WIlldun40 (Nov 7, 2007)

thinking of buying a versipack fatboy do any of you ever used one. to me when you see one it says gun what do you thinkhttp://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=4&idproduct=31


----------

